# How much HGH is needed per day



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 27, 2011)

For good growth how many iu's should be injected per day 4 or higher not trying to budget it and want to see as much return as possible thanks


----------



## teepee (Jan 27, 2011)

4 works for me

When I'm off cycle I use 2 ed for a rejuvenation dose


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 27, 2011)

Depends on what you are using it for and how old you are...



/V


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 27, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Depends on what you are using it for and how old you are...
> 
> 
> 
> /V


Well I'm 42 and in good shape 5'10 180.  12% bf


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 27, 2011)

I want to do all I can to get the most out of my efforts , I have heard to small a dose is a waste I rather  spend a little more and use what is best for me


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 27, 2011)

Also important is quality of HGH!
Most China different colors tops are under dosages so its why price is so cheap!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 27, 2011)

In some cases, more is actually less.  Start with 2iu 2X a day.  2iu as soon as you wake, and another two early afternoon.


/V


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 27, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> In some cases, more is actually less.  Start with 2iu 2X a day.  2iu as soon as you wake, and another two early afternoon.
> 
> 
> /V


I'll take your word on it ! Thanks


----------



## blergs. (Jan 27, 2011)

i say skip hgh and go right for igf-1lr3 MUCH more bang for your buck. run 8 week cycles of 30-70mcg ed and you will be happy.
(if its good quality igf1lr3 that it)

I know it sounds crazy but if your not using it as part of an anti ageing protocal with hrt then fuk hgh (i know sounds nutz. but when you wee growth in a few weeks not a few months to a year, you will agree.)


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 27, 2011)

blergs. said:


> i say skip hgh and go right for igf-1lr3 MUCH more bang for your buck. run 8 week cycles of 30-70mcg ed and you will be happy.
> (if its good quality igf1lr3 that it)
> 
> I know it sounds crazy but if your not using it as part of an anti ageing protocal with hrt then fuk hgh (i know sounds nutz. but when you wee growth in a few weeks not a few months to a year, you will agree.)



Run both....toss some slin and test and you're golden.



/V


----------



## srbijadotokija (Jan 28, 2011)

Delawerebadboy said:


> Well I'm 42 and in good shape 5'10 180.  12% bf




4 iu a day is more than enough for you


----------



## blergs. (Jan 28, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Run both....toss some slin and test and you're golden.
> 
> 
> 
> /V


i worry with slin but is agree 100% on the rest


----------



## Good Grip (Jan 28, 2011)

blergs. said:


> i say skip hgh and go right for igf-1lr3 MUCH more bang for your buck. run 8 week cycles of 30-70mcg ed and you will be happy.
> (if its good quality igf1lr3 that it)
> 
> I know it sounds crazy but if your not using it as part of an anti ageing protocal with hrt then fuk hgh (i know sounds nutz. but when you wee growth in a few weeks not a few months to a year, you will agree.)


 
Would you say you could run igf-1lr3 solo for cutting purposes? I ask because I thought of running HGH solo to cut some fat while off cycle or throw in a test base ph (dermacrine or andromass ) to help further things along.

Im 306 right now looking to get back to 240 but in even better shape. btw ill lose 20 to 30 on my own before "assistance".


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jan 28, 2011)

blergs. said:


> i say skip hgh and go right for igf-1lr3 MUCH more bang for your buck. run 8 week cycles of 30-70mcg ed and you will be happy.
> (if its good quality igf1lr3 that it)
> 
> I know it sounds crazy but if your not using it as part of an anti ageing protocal with hrt then fuk hgh (i know sounds nutz. but when you wee growth in a few weeks not a few months to a year, you will agree.)



Where can u buy  it igf 1lr3 is it legal to buy. Not asking for a source , just wondering is it a controlled substance


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 28, 2011)

So lets say a guy in his mid-20's would 4iu be enough for fat loss?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 28, 2011)

Delawerebadboy said:


> Where can u buy  it igf 1lr3 is it legal to buy.



Several of our sponsors carry it.


/V


----------



## TooOld (Jan 28, 2011)

2iu's worked great for me, 5 days on 2 days off.

Like V says, sometime more is less so better to go slow.


----------



## colorado (Jan 28, 2011)

TooOld said:


> 2iu's worked great for me, 5 days on 2 days off.
> 
> Like V says, sometime more is less so better to go slow.




What age are you?  Isn't 2iu a day kind of low?


How long did you run that?


----------



## premo (Jan 31, 2011)

not trying to hijack thread - does hgh speed up hair loss or cause it to fall out like aas


----------



## srbijadotokija (Feb 1, 2011)

premo said:


> not trying to hijack thread - does hgh speed up hair loss or cause it to fall out like aas



Never heard anybody complaining for hair lose just from HGH, everybody are stacking it with steroids, so yes.
just shave you head.


----------



## sctbents (Nov 14, 2013)

Has any one ever seen goldtropin ?


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2013)

i run 6iu and more than happy with it. I am though going to bump mine up to 10 iu this next off season. Started with 4ius and was happy with it. One thing I do though with EVERY kit period is pin 10 iu and go get blood work done to check the serum. The last thing i need is one of the kids being bad and screw up my gains. So i spend the extra 50$ per kit to run BW. I was seeing a 25-28 serum test with blacks and I am about to try rips so I hope to see 30+ with rips because the blacks got lab tested at 8.4mg and the rips got tested at 8.8mg.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is my most recent and most effective protocol.  It's been discussed over and over again, so if you have any questions, please look up the threads/posts and you will find massive amounts of Q&A.

I really don't like discussing slin all that much because of the dangers involved, my protocol with slin is used with HGH, IGF, and AAS. I've tried many many protocols over the years, and this seems to yield the best results for ME. I DO NOT recommend anyone who has never used slin to try this...if you don't know how it all works or used it before, ignore the rest of this post.

I've used slin pre-work out, but have found a slightly better protocol.

You may have seen it posted during your research. I can't take all the credit for this protocol, I had help from others aside from my own research and experiences.

Although most protocols call for pre work out injections, but if you toss GH and IGF into the mix, things change a bit. I know most guys pin sub-q, but not in this case where GH and IGF come into play.

For now, I have found that less is more. I highly recommend using a minimal schedule for all short chain sequence peptides, which include igf, insulin and even gh. I recommend using no more than 4 days per week, 3 days is fine, but no more than 4. The reason for this is that we are trying to prevent cell over-saturation and closure. All three products should be used in a similar manner.

The protocol is as follows; inject all products POST workout, preferably after training large muscle groups which cause the most glycogen depletion, hence providing faster uptake of peptides. A sample layout is to inject Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.

Immediately post-workout inject 10-15iu of growth hormone IM, using a insulin pin and inject in any small muscle group such as delts, triceps, or biceps. Wait 20 minutes for the half-life clearance and conversion to igf to begin its sequence from the growth hormone and then inject a small dose of igf to create a synergistic super charge of the conversion process. I would recommend no more than 30mcg at this time. 10 minutes later you will take Humalog insulin only, and inject 5iu. I recommend starting with 5iu because Humalog has a very rapid onset and is easy to control with sugar. In conjunction with igf, you will be hyper-sensitive to insulin so start small and slowly work your way up to a maximum dose of 12iu post-workout. You will want to have around 80-100 grams of simple sugars such as dextrose and grape juice and an additional 60 grams of whey protein at the same time as your insulin. You will then eat another moderate glycemic index meal one hour after your high glycemic shake.

The reason for the high dose growth hormone is to take what would normally be your one week intake of gh and spread it out into 4 equal doses, injected pwo. This will create a truly anabolic rich environment and you will also benefit from full uptake due to your pwo depleted state.

So there is my post-workout regime, 4 days per week. For most lifters, this protocol will be sufficient for growth. For someone with at least 6 months of gh use, 5 or more cycles of insulin and who no longer responds to typical igf protocols, the following regime may be followed: In addition to the above outline post-workout method, you may add additional doses of igf as well as insulin on the same day as your post-workout injection.

I would highly recommend you take 15mcg igf an additional two times per day. By taking less igf more often you will prevent cell over-saturation as well as receptor down-regulation. Creating a cell rich environment that saturates the cells infrequently will target massive cell proliferation. In addition you will take insulin 20 minutes after the igf on those 2 additional injections creating an anabolic rich environment that will last all day, 4 days per week.

For a sample protocol for someone that works out after work, I would recommend you do the following: Take 15mcg upon rising in the morning, followed by 10iu Humulin R or Humalog 20 minutes later. Immediately eat a carbohydrate rich meal with quality protein and low fat such as bananas, oatmeal and egg whites.

For lunch, take another 15mcg igf with 10iu insulin and have another moderate glycemic carbohydrate meal and protein with minimal fats. Follow the above listed pwo protocol to complete your three time injection schedule which will be used four times per week.

Out of all the protocols I've toyed with, the latter is the most effective. I didn't come up with this by myself, I've combined different parts of several protocols together....this one just happens to work best for me. Some follow a same protocol but use it 3 days a week. Been there and done that....I can get away doing this 4X a week.

I know many of you have different protocols and may not agree with mine....but I've tried maybe 1/2 a dozen methods and this method is by far the most effective FOR ME!!!





/V


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 14, 2013)

Jay, I tested mid 30s with the rips.  I think you will enjoy them.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2013)

ElitePeptides said:


> Jay, I tested mid 30s with the rips.  I think you will enjoy them.



yeah thats what i have been hearing, My buddy actually tested 42 on them but he also tested 23 on blues when i tested 17. He tested at 2.5 hours after... 

Victor... Sent you a PM


----------



## ElitePeptides (Nov 14, 2013)

Believe I did 3-3.5 hrs.. Can't remember exactly.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 14, 2013)

Rips are all I use if I can't get my Sero.





/V


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Nov 14, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Rips are all I use if I can't get my Sero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been rolling on rips since I  started this thread  and they have not missed a beat


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 14, 2013)

Delawerebadboy said:


> I have been rolling on rips since I  started this thread  and they have not missed a beat



I hear ya...like I said, when my Sero guy is out....I'll only use Rips.  Good stuff (the real ones). lol





/V


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 14, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Here is my most recent and most effective protocol.  It's been discussed over and over again, so if you have any questions, please look up the threads/posts and you will find massive amounts of Q&A.
> 
> I really don't like discussing slin all that much because of the dangers involved, my protocol with slin is used with HGH, IGF, and AAS. I've tried many many protocols over the years, and this seems to yield the best results for ME. I DO NOT recommend anyone who has never used slin to try this...if you don't know how it all works or used it before, ignore the rest of this post.
> 
> ...



I'm getting close to be able to run this combo, when I am I want to pick your brain and learn some knowledge that will keep me safe and push me through a plateau...


----------



## Valkyrie (Nov 14, 2013)

HGH alone 3.33-4iu ED is plenty for cutting. it does make a difference than cutting without it. For bulking... youre just not gonna get big on GH. Sorry. GH plus slin, yes and maybe thats the dirty little secret about BB but guys talking about all the weight they put on using GH arent talking about just GH whether they say it or not.  Dont count on any dose to get you big, unless its a big belly full of water.


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 14, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> HGH alone 3.33-4iu ED is plenty for cutting. it does make a difference than cutting without it. For bulking... youre just not gonna get big on GH. Sorry. GH plus slin, yes and maybe thats the dirty little secret about BB but guys talking about all the weight they put on using GH arent talking about just GH whether they say it or not.  Dont count on any dose to get you big, unless its a big belly full of water.



I used 3.3 for cutting and convenience of a vial every three days. It worked excellent!
 From what I am hearing 5ius growth, 1 gram of AY test 400, AY  NPP 400mg a week and daily IGF is working well for a good friend of mine. No slin....yet...


----------



## sctbents (Nov 19, 2013)

VictorZ06 said:


> Here is my most recent and most effective protocol.  It's been discussed over and over again, so if you have any questions, please look up the threads/posts and you will find massive amounts of Q&A.I really don't like discussing slin all that much because of the dangers involved, my protocol with slin is used with HGH, IGF, and AAS. I've tried many many protocols over the years, and this seems to yield the best results for ME. I DO NOT recommend anyone who has never used slin to try this...if you don't know how it all works or used it before, ignore the rest of this post.I've used slin pre-work out, but have found a slightly better protocol.You may have seen it posted during your research. I can't take all the credit for this protocol, I had help from others aside from my own research and experiences.Although most protocols call for pre work out injections, but if you toss GH and IGF into the mix, things change a bit. I know most guys pin sub-q, but not in this case where GH and IGF come into play.For now, I have found that less is more. I highly recommend using a minimal schedule for all short chain sequence peptides, which include igf, insulin and even gh. I recommend using no more than 4 days per week, 3 days is fine, but no more than 4. The reason for this is that we are trying to prevent cell over-saturation and closure. All three products should be used in a similar manner.The protocol is as follows; inject all products POST workout, preferably after training large muscle groups which cause the most glycogen depletion, hence providing faster uptake of peptides. A sample layout is to inject Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.Immediately post-workout inject 10-15iu of growth hormone IM, using a insulin pin and inject in any small muscle group such as delts, triceps, or biceps. Wait 20 minutes for the half-life clearance and conversion to igf to begin its sequence from the growth hormone and then inject a small dose of igf to create a synergistic super charge of the conversion process. I would recommend no more than 30mcg at this time. 10 minutes later you will take Humalog insulin only, and inject 5iu. I recommend starting with 5iu because Humalog has a very rapid onset and is easy to control with sugar. In conjunction with igf, you will be hyper-sensitive to insulin so start small and slowly work your way up to a maximum dose of 12iu post-workout. You will want to have around 80-100 grams of simple sugars such as dextrose and grape juice and an additional 60 grams of whey protein at the same time as your insulin. You will then eat another moderate glycemic index meal one hour after your high glycemic shake.The reason for the high dose growth hormone is to take what would normally be your one week intake of gh and spread it out into 4 equal doses, injected pwo. This will create a truly anabolic rich environment and you will also benefit from full uptake due to your pwo depleted state.So there is my post-workout regime, 4 days per week. For most lifters, this protocol will be sufficient for growth. For someone with at least 6 months of gh use, 5 or more cycles of insulin and who no longer responds to typical igf protocols, the following regime may be followed: In addition to the above outline post-workout method, you may add additional doses of igf as well as insulin on the same day as your post-workout injection.I would highly recommend you take 15mcg igf an additional two times per day.orite mate if i want to bulk how many i.u should i do everyday and have you ever heard of goldtropin HGH


----------

